# Help!!! Trying to arrange work before getting to Cyprus, any tips/ideas plz???



## 9822nikki (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya all,

I would really appriciate anyones help about this. I have been looking for a while and have been told by several people to sort work out 1st before flying out! Yeh, thats all good, but I'm getting to negative due to no responses etc. 

I am looking for Accountancy work but at the moment anything will do I recon.

If any of you guys got any tips or websites that may be of help, anything at all, I would really appriciate it!!!

Thanks alot guys! Nikki xxx [/SIZE][/FONT][/B]


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

9822nikki said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> I would really appriciate anyones help about this. I have been looking for a while and have been told by several people to sort work out 1st before flying out! Yeh, thats all good, but I'm getting to negative due to no responses etc.
> 
> ...


Try Jobs In Cyprus. Listing Job offers in Cyprus.
It lists jobs in many professions including accountancy.
However my advice wouldbe to come over for a week or two and see what you can find. Its much easier to find work if you are actually here and will give you a better idea of whether or not the move is right for you.

Regards Veronica


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

do your research well and make sure you have enough money for a flight home should things not work out as cyprus wages are low however i feel that the quality of live would be better.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

" but I'm getting to negative due to no responses etc." 

Hi Nicki,
My daughter had a similar problem when she wanted to work out here. She found that prospective employers did not believe that she would actually emigrate. She didn't start getting responses until she gave a Cyprus address on her applications!

For that reason I agree with Veronica, come out for a week or two in advance and see what you can find.

BabsM


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

My partner and I came out in June for a holiday we had thought about living in Cyprus for some time

I secured a job as a midwife before we left we found a house to rent and exchanged email addys with the owner and kept in touch on a weekly basis we let our house out in the UK we moved here on 27th Sept My partner found work by the end of our 1st week so i reckon do fly out spend a week going around different areas it may not be the job of your dreams but once you are here permently you have a better chance of finding something else

Also life is a gamble as long as you have contatcs back home and always keep enough money to fly back what have you got to loose!!

Good Luck


----------



## 9822nikki (Oct 14, 2008)

*Thanks every1!*

Hiya every1,
Jus wana say thanx 4 all ur responces, all noted def!!! I am flyin out on the 2.11.08 now, & found an old friend living in Ayia Napa area, so I am not feeling so terrified going alone! 

I found that jobsincyprus dot com, a fab site with alot of info! Cheers!

Oh yeh & the cheapest flights I got @ a bargain on pricerightflights dot com 
Cheers again!


----------

